# Time adjustments made



## Scott Bushey (Apr 9, 2004)

I fixed the clock...........


----------



## pastorway (Apr 9, 2004)

Was it Broken???

Or did you not want any little clocks running around in a few weeks???

It is hard finding good homes for little clocks, so I am glad you got the clock fixed......





:dunce:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 9, 2004)

It was about [color=Red:79f1792fce]time[/color:79f1792fce]!
Yuk yuk yuk Time, get it? about time.....


----------



## pastorway (Apr 9, 2004)

:lb:


----------

